

New jQuery Techniques For Good User Experience - qhoxie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/01/15/45-new-jquery-techniques-for-a-good-user-experience/

======
dmix
Your probably better off going here and checking out the plugins yourself,
<http://plugins.jquery.com/>

This article didn't really add any value.

~~~
qhoxie
The official repo is the most comprehensive resource, but that hardly means
that highlighting some great plugins is unnecessary.

------
ars
It would have been better if each example was live and not just a screenshot.

~~~
pierrefar
True, but can you imagine the loading time with all that Javascript kicking
around? We'd have ads plus all the jQuery demos.

~~~
ars
Yah, a lot of loading - but it's less time than clicking on each and every one
of those things one at a time.

------
craigbellot
I was wondering if Apple had written the gorgeous video overlay scripts, but
it looks like they used Fancybox.

